# Is there a famous composer that you have never heard?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

By famous I mean composers at least as famous as Bruckner. Why Bruckner? Because I've never heard a note by him in my life.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I've heard only a few notes of Bruckner... Most of them sounded the same. Didn't encourage me.

There are several famous composers I've heard some of but can't remember any of, like Schumann, Liszt and Berlioz.

Other than that? Quite a few people since Mahler. I will be looking into them, slowly slowly.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> By famous I mean composers at least as famous as Bruckner. Why Bruckner? Because I've never heard a note by him in my life.


Oh my goodness, I have _never_ heard anything by Bruckner either (I sometimes feel so dirty, participating in discussions about him! :devil


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The thing is, I want to listen to Bruckner one day, but his nose always puts me off.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The thing is, I want to listen to Bruckner one day, but his nose always puts me off.


LOL: Nose, Schmoze... it is his music, not his nose, that really put me off


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Chopin
Liszt
Verdi
Rachmaninov
Cage
Stockhausen
Puccini
Rimsky-Korsakov
Bach's sons
Weber
Martinu
Ives
Paganini
Britten


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol, I was going to say that I hadn't listened to Bruckner until last week when I started listening to his Mass No. 1 under the direction of Eugene Jochum. Really, really loving it! I have a symphony cycle on LP that will be turning pretty soon. 

There are few major composers that I have never heard anything by, though several that I only have heard a few works by. I have only heard one work by Stockhausen, though it depends how major one considers him, but I am also ashamed of knowing very little (about half a dozen works) by Schubert, Dvorak and Handel. Less famous composers that I feel I need to become more familiar with are (in no particular order) Vaughan-Williams, Reich, Webern and Berg, Ives, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Telemann, the Bach-sons, Vivaldi, Puccini and Britten. 

So much to do, only one lifetime!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Andreas said:


> Chopin
> Liszt
> Verdi
> Rachmaninov
> ...


Gosh how on earth is it possible not having heard music of _all_ of _those_ composers???


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Outrageous thread :lol: I have a shameful confession to make here, I've heard no more than few minutes from Schumann and Berlioz music


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Other than the famous bits that appear in pop culture, I've never listened to any Wagner.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Renaissance said:


> Outrageous thread :lol: I have a shameful confession to make here, I've heard no more than few minutes from Schumann and Berlioz music


That's okay about the Schumann. He's nothing that special. But BERLIOZ! Gosh, you don't know what you're missing!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Bruckner 
Messaen
Schuman


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's okay about the Schumann. He's nothing that special. But BERLIOZ! Gosh, you don't know what you're missing!


I've never heard anything of either to make me particularly interested. I am willing to be persuaded however, particularly in Schumann's case.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's okay about the Schumann. He's nothing that special. But BERLIOZ! Gosh, you don't know what you're missing!


Schumann beats Schubert in most of the subgenres, I only didn't like Schumann's Piano Trios so far. Berlioz doesn't come near both of them at all!

Stravinsky (speculation based on early disappointment on Rites of Spring only!)
Puccini
Weber
Scriabin
Myaskovsky
Hummel
J.S.Bach's Brothers
J.Haydn's Brother


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> Schumann beats Schubert in most of the subgenres, I only didn't like Schumann's Piano Trios so far. Berlioz doesn't come near both of them at all!
> 
> Stravinsky (speculation based on early disappointment on Rites of Spring only!)
> *Puccini*
> ...


You have to hear La Bohème someday.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's okay about the Schumann. He's nothing that special. But BERLIOZ! Gosh, you don't know what you're missing!


The only work that i have heard from Berlioz is his "Symphony fantastique"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Pre-18th century I don't think I've ever heard anything by Palestrina, Monteverdi, Lully and Purcell. Further forward, Rameau, Massenet, Glazunov, d'Indy, Milhaud, Carter, Harris and Nono have completely passed me by.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Andreas said:


> Chopin
> Liszt
> Verdi
> Rachmaninov
> ...


I see, OK which ones have you heard?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> Schumann beats Schubert in most of the subgenres, I only didn't like Schumann's Piano Trios so far. Berlioz doesn't come near both of them at all!
> 
> Stravinsky (speculation based on early disappointment on Rites of Spring only!)
> Puccini
> ...


Nobody could accuse you of making sweeping statements now could they?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Ha ha! Let's start a poll ranking the composers we've never heard!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's okay about the Schumann. He's nothing that special.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Stockhausen
Morton Feldman
Sibelius
Bruckner
Monteverdi
Roy Harris
Verdi
Puccini
Holmboe
Piston
Buxtehude
Bax
Elgar
Butterworth
Arnold
Purcell
Byrd
Kodaly
Palestrina
Medtner
Miaskovsky
Khatchaturian


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I very much doubt statements that people have heard NOTHING from some of the mentioned composers. You have to live under a rock if you have never heard R-K's bumble bee, Sibelius' Finlandia, Elgars' Land of Hope and Gliory or Verdi's Nabucco slave choir - to name a few.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Never underestimate the ability of people on the internet to speak at length about music they've never heard!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

"As famous as Bruckner" depends on the community; coming here from the _other place_ I used to frequent was quite surprising, there Bruckner was not only well known but revered by many on the level of and sometimes even above Mahler, while here he seems to be something of a marginal composer. So I really can't say for certain, but I think I've heard at least one piece from every composer commonly placed alongside or above Bruckner.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> I very much doubt statements that people have heard NOTHING from some of the mentioned composers. You have to live under a rock if you have never heard R-K's bumble bee, Sibelius' Finlandia, Elgars' Land of Hope and Gliory or Verdi's Nabucco slave choir - to name a few.


Not necessarily. I may have heard excerpts of some familiar themes without being aware of the composer or title. Bumble Bee I know, but not the others. Not all of us grew up with classical music as a regular diet throughout our lives, in the same way many classical devotees are ignorant of the jazz/blues or rock world of music.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> Ha ha! Let's start a poll ranking the composers we've never heard!


I think you will find that already happens.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Besides the famous sections that get played a lot. I haven't heard any pieces by Rossini. 

I haven't heard anything by Weber

Actually, I haven't heard any full piece by most Romantic opera composers, like Bellini, Meyerbeer, Verdi.

I haven't heard anything by D'Indy or Delius that I can remember.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

violadude said:


> Actually, I haven't heard any full piece by [...] Meyerbeer


Be thankful.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I have never knowingly ever heard a note of Stenhammer, CPE Bach, Johann Strauss the elder, Palestrina, Monteverdi, Couperin, Rameau, Donizetti, Arensky, Canteloube.
Some composers I have heard just a little of but really couldn't care if I never hear another note include: Schumann, Chopin, John Cage, Enescu, Lehar, Sullivan, Chadwick, Paganini, Stockhausen, Weill.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't heard much Wagner.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I haven't heard much Wagner.


The thread asks for composers that you have _never_ heard.

I have never heard anything by Meyerbeer.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

That's okay about the Schumann. He's nothing that special.

Sort of like Ligeti.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> That's okay about the Schumann. He's nothing that special.
> 
> Sort of like Ligeti.


Prove it.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I can't think of anyone on the level of Bruckner that I have heard nothing by. The closest I can get would perhaps be William Walton by whom I've only heard the violin concerto and the first symphony... and Edward Rubbra... and I've heard absolutely nothing by him.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Bruckner 
Stockhausen 
Ives 
Myaskovsky 
Byrd 

And there is probably more.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have never heard anything by Machaut.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have never heard anything by Machaut.


Machaut, I've never even heard _of_ Machaut, let alone his music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Machaut, I've never even heard _of_ Machaut, let alone his music.


Medieval composer, early polyphonic music. Lived from 1300-1377 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> Berlioz doesn't come near both of them at all!


He's completely different than both of them. IMO, while Berlioz didn't write as much great music, his best works are as good as the two you mentioned.

Symphonie fantastique.
Harold en Italie.
Roméo et Juliette.
Les Troyens.
Grande messe des morts.
La damnation de Faust.
Les nuits d'été.

ETC.

The thing i've found with Berlioz is that even his lesser works are interesting and highly enjoyable because his style is just so alive, so colourful, creative, imaginative... so free.


----------



## pianoccrtovivace (Sep 23, 2012)

Sibelius

the 1st time i ever heard of him is due to a software name


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry but... Ligety 

Between many others...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have never heard anything by Machaut.


Has anybody?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> Schumann beats Schubert in most of the subgenres, I only didn't like Schumann's Piano Trios so far. Berlioz doesn't come near both of them at all!
> 
> Stravinsky (speculation based on early disappointment on Rites of Spring only!)
> Puccini
> ...


I don't understand this post,what are the prime genres in the case of these two composers?
I would have thought that Schubert was the better composer across the board.
As for Berlioz,he is a composer of genius without doubt.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The most famous ones I haven't heard at all are Arnold, Boito, Geminiani, Rózsa, and Veracini. 

Other fairly famous ones I haven't heard at all are Gustave Charpentier, Field, Langlais, Norgard, Nyman, Onslow, Quantz, Rorem, Sullivan, Tagliaferri, Tomkins, and Wuorinen, 

But that way understates the severity of my problems, because there are a load of composers whose major works I'm still unfamiliar with, even though I've heard one or two things.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

moody said:


> Has anybody?


I love Machaut!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Couchie said:


> I haven't heard much Wagner.


Can't blame you. Minor 19th century opera composer. Had some influence, used to be rather well-known actually.

But these days, he's been eclipsed by the likes of Adès, Birtwistle, Chin, Dallapiccola, Dusapin, Ferneyhough, Harrison, Lachenmann, Nono, Rautavaara, Reimann, Rihm, Rorem, Saariaho, and Sciarrino.

Hard for those old 19th century guys to keep up.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Heard something from Elgar once upon a time.. cant remember it.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The funny thing is, I can't think of a composer on the level of Bruckner that I haven't heard. I'm familiar with most of the composers people are listing.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I guess it would be Liszt. If he has a very famous piece then I probably have heard at least fragments of his music, but I wouldn't know that it's him.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I would have said Stockhausen, but that has been corrected, I will have to give it some thought for now. Does Chavez count as being famous?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Xenakis, Ligeti, Elgar, Webern, Stockhausen, Delius, Vaughn Wiliams.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Never heard anything by Delibes, Bax, Lully or Dufay.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> I guess it would be Liszt. If he has a very famous piece then I probably have heard at least fragments of his music, but I wouldn't know that it's him.


Shame on you!


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Never heard anything by Delibes, Bax, Lully or *Dufay*.


Listen to/Get this and you will not be disappointed!









http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004XPOG62/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1348441959&sr=1-6

(I would have given YouTube links but I am on my iPod and I feel self-satisfied with what I've already done)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Take Dufay off my list.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I keep seeing Stockhausen. Is he famous? I've never heard his music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

opus55 said:


> I keep seeing Stockhausen. Is he famous? I've never heard his music.


To date he is the only actual alien that has admitted to being an alien and is recognised as an alien by us humans ever to walk the face of this planet. Of course he is famous!

For recommendations, I suggest you ask Jeremy Marchant. He is the Stockhausen expert here.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Johann Sebastian Bach.
























No, that was a lie. 

The only Bruckner I've heard are his 4th symphony, and his 9th symphony, but only heard, I did not listen to it.
I've never heard any : Scarlatti (neither D. nor A.), Palestrina, Telemann, Rameau, Pergolessi, etc. A huge shame considering the things I HAVE heard : Rebecca Black, Justin Bieber, Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Carolingian (Sep 24, 2012)

Rameau, Purcell, both D. and A. Scarlatti. (A number of Romantic-era composers, too, could be added, but I've not begun much of an exploration of the era's music.)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Is it really so hard to listen to at least 1 piece by famous composers? XD if you know their name you could just look em up right now on YouTube and listen to 1 piece.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeez. I _knew_ I should avoid this thread.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Is it really so hard to listen to at least 1 piece by famous composers? XD if you know their name you could just look em up right now on YouTube and listen to 1 piece.


But seriously, how many composers are "at least as famous as Bruckner"? If you really take the time to look, dozens or more! So that "1 piece" can add up to a LOT of time. And if you consider that one single listen will not do a particular composer or piece justice for that particular listener, what benefit is gained? And if you extend this out....that if any of us are interested in any other arts (painting, sculpture, film, theater) should they also not take the time to check out every artist, sculptor, film producer, they have ever heard of?

Add to the fact that as accessible as it is, not everyone has youtube a point and click away. For me personally, I love exploring new music. I spend a lot of time searching out new stuff. So much so that I have a significant amount of music that I've only gotten to know on a superficial level. Time for me right now to explore what I already have on my own iPod.

When did listening to music--what should be a pleasurable activity by all of us on this board--become something punitive. I don't get all the "shame on yous" and competitiveness. I enjoy sharing music with everyone on this board, whether they listen to the Big Three or are want to sample everyone out there. EVEN *gasp* if they like Lady Gaga


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Sonata said:


> But seriously, how many composers are "at least as famous as Bruckner"? If you really take the time to look, dozens or more! So that "1 piece" can add up to a LOT of time. And if you consider that one single listen will not do a particular composer or piece justice for that particular listener, what benefit is gained? And if you extend this out....that if any of us are interested in any other arts (painting, sculpture, film, theater) should they also not take the time to check out every artist, sculptor, film producer, they have ever heard of?
> 
> Add to the fact that as accessible as it is, not everyone has youtube a point and click away. For me personally, I love exploring new music. I spend a lot of time searching out new stuff. So much so that I have a significant amount of music that I've only gotten to know on a superficial level. Time for me right now to explore what I already have on my own iPod.
> 
> When did listening to music--what should be a pleasurable activity by all of us on this board--become something punitive. I don't get all the "shame on yous" and competitiveness. I enjoy sharing music with everyone on this board, whether they listen to the Big Three or are want to sample everyone out there. EVEN *gasp* if they like Lady Gaga


I'm not trying to shame anybody. I'm simply pointing out that it is easy enough to take a listen if you are curious. Also, Lady Gaga isn't bad.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Ligeti 
Stockhausen 
Machaut 
Palestrina 
Corelli 
Telemann

Basically medieval music and modernism and Baroque are my blind spots.

However, this overstates the severity of my problem because of the composers I have listened to I know some to most of their works intimately on a granular level and have mastered multiple recordings thereof. For example I'm acquainted with 7 Gotterdammerungs, 9 Tristans, 10 Brahm 3rds and too many Eroicas to count.

And then there was my Mahler phase..



science said:


> But that way understates the severity of my problems, because there are a load of composers whose major works I'm still unfamiliar with, even though I've heard one or two things.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> Lol, I was going to say that I hadn't listened to Bruckner until last week when I started listening to his Mass No. 1 under the direction of Eugene Jochum. Really, really loving it! I have a symphony cycle on LP that will be turning pretty soon.
> 
> There are few major composers that I have never heard anything by, though several that I only have heard a few works by. I have only heard one work by Stockhausen, though it depends how major one considers him, but I am also ashamed of knowing very little (about half a dozen works) by Schubert, Dvorak and Handel. Less famous composers that I feel I need to become more familiar with are (in no particular order) Vaughan-Williams, Reich, Webern and Berg, Ives, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Telemann, the Bach-sons, Vivaldi, Puccini and Britten.
> 
> So much to do, only one lifetime!


Since when did Vaughan Williams,Rachmaninoff,Prokofiev,Puccini ,Vivaldi and Britten become less famous composers?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> To date he is the only actual alien that has admitted to being an alien and is recognised as an alien by us humans ever to walk the face of this planet. Of course he is famous!
> 
> For recommendations, I suggest you ask Jeremy Marchant. He is the Stockhausen expert here.


Stockhausen is probably more infamous than famous.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> I'm not trying to shame anybody. I'm simply pointing out that it is easy enough to take a listen if you are curious. Also, Lady Gaga isn't bad.


Do you consider Lady Gaga a classical music composer?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Stockhausen is probably more infamous than famous.


I bet you farts don't sound as good as his.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I bet you farts don't sound as good as his.


Mine do. Way better.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Mine do. Way better.


Could you recommend a recording?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I admit I've never listened to Vivaldi.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Is there a (in)famous composer that you have never heard?*

No.

A few (or more) of them I've heard little of, but enough, and dropped pronto. If applicable, I give them a shot in two or three genre, and if that doesn't do it, bye-bye.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Do you consider Lady Gaga a classical music composer?


Not to speak for Burning Desire, but she was responding to a tongue-in-cheek comment I made


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I admit I've never listened to Vivaldi.


Haha I was wondering why you liked Op. 8, 1-4 so much.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Haha I was wondering why you liked Op. 8, 1-4 so much.


Haha Yeah I wouldn't have liked it if I listened to it. Alright this joke is not going as well as I thought it would.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

A lot of pre-Baroque. One on the 'backburner' is Ockeghem, and he's been given some coverage on TC.

Apart from that, I have heard at least something of the 'big names,' since for years I listened to classical radio, and you get a good assortment of things on that. There's 'one-off' sort of stuff I've heard at concerts too that's broadened things for me.

Re Bruckner, he's 'famous' now, but decades ago, certainly before 1945, he was mainly confined to Austria and Germany. Outside there, his symphonies 4 and 8 esp. got an ocassional performance. & some final editions of his symphonies where only first performed not that long ago (eg. the 4th in the 1970's, if my memory is correct). So if you grew up before then, he might not be that big in the scheme of things for you. My parents where young then, and the first time they'd heard Bruckner was when I got recordings of his music in my teens.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Never heard anything by Delibes, Bax, Lully or Dufay.


Re Delibes I find him pretty much more 'miss' than 'hit.' That famous aria from 'Lakme,' and some famous bits of the 'Coppelia' and 'Sylvia' ballets are the only things that grab me. It's like he's a 'not enough meat in the sandwich' type composer.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Arsakes said:


> Schumann beats Schubert in most of the subgenres, I only didn't like Schumann's Piano Trios so far. Berlioz doesn't come near both of them at all!


Woooaahh ..... That's a bold statement. Unfortunately, it's not true.

Berlioz' Symphonie Fantastique beats any Schumann' symphony. Schubert's Lieder beats any Schumann's song ever wrote. Schubert's Piano Quintet, two Piano trios, the last four quartets, the Octet and the String Quintet is superior to any Schumann's chamber music. Schubert's 21 Piano sonatas (the last one in B flat is one of the greatest ever), the Impromptus, the Moments Musicaux and the Piano Four hands is arguably better than Schumann ever wrote on the genre. Schubert's Unfinished and Great C Major (which Schumann's gushed over and over) is the best one written between Beethoven and Brahms....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Re Delibes I find him pretty much more 'miss' than 'hit.' That famous aria from 'Lakme,' and some famous bits of the 'Coppelia' and 'Sylvia' ballets are the only things that grab me. It's like he's a 'not enough meat in the sandwich' type composer.


oh wait, I've actually seen Lakmé....it was very forgettable and boring. Especially the performance (Opera Australia yeuchh)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> Woooaahh ..... That's a bold statement. Unfortunately, it's not true.
> 
> Berlioz' Symphonie Fantastique beats any Schumann' symphony. Schubert's Lieder beats any Schumann's song ever wrote. Schubert's Piano Quintet, two Piano trios, the last four quartets, the Octet and the String Quintet is superior to any Schumann's chamber music. Schubert's 21 Piano sonatas (the last one in B flat is one of the greatest ever), the Impromptus, the Moments Musicaux and the Piano Four hands is arguably better than Schumann ever wrote on the genre. Schubert's Unfinished and Great C Major (which Schumann's gushed over and over) is the best one written between Beethoven and Brahms....


All true!!! Schubert beats Schumann by a thousand miles!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Listening to Bruckner for the first time ever. From what I've heard so far, he is pretty good.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> oh wait, I've actually seen Lakmé....it was very forgettable and boring. Especially the performance (Opera Australia yeuchh)


Yeah, but they used it very effectively in this British Airways ad though. Not a bad way to spend 1.5 minutes of one's life!


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

peeyaj said:


> Berlioz' Symphonie Fantastique beats any Schumann' symphony.


Difficult to compare Berlioz' opera without words to Schumann's absolute music. But for me, there's more musical substance in the slow movement of Schumann's Second than in the entire Fantastique.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Sid James said:


> A lot of pre-Baroque. One on the 'backburner' is Ockeghem, and he's been given some coverage on TC.
> 
> Apart from that, I have heard at least something of the 'big names,' since for years I listened to classical radio, and you get a good assortment of things on that. There's 'one-off' sort of stuff I've heard at concerts too that's broadened things for me.
> 
> ...


Is Ockegham a famous composer in Australia?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> Is Ockegham a famous composer in Australia?


I don't think he's a famous composer anywhere except in Ockeghemland.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I admit I've never listened to Vivaldi.


Ah ha, i was wondering why you liked the Four Seasons so much, because if you had actually listened to them you wouldn't like them.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Do you consider Lady Gaga a classical music composer?


Well she was classically trained  Can you provide a clear definition of what a classical composer _is_?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Well she was classically trained  Can you provide a clear definition of what a classical composer _is_?


Dead musicians also musicians who wear wigs.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

jani said:


> Dead musicians also musicians who wear wigs.


I think she _does_ wear wigs! XD


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> I think she _does_ wear wigs! XD


 musicians who wear wigs but instead of wearing bacon they eat it.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I must say I'm surprised at the names on some people's lists, but then maybe I've been spoiled by our wide ranging classical music station here (WFMT) and Daniel Barenboim's adventurous programming during his fifteen year tenure with the CSO. For his farewell series of 9th symphony concerts (Mahler/Bruckner/Beethoven), he paired the Mahler with Elliot Carter and the Bruckner with a composition by Boulez. 

Oh, and we can all cross John Cage off our lists. I mean, who hasn't heard 4 minutes and 33 seconds of ambient noise in their lives?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> I must say I'm surprised at the names on some people's lists, but then maybe I've been spoiled by our wide ranging classical music station here (WFMT) and Daniel Barenboim's adventurous programming during his fifteen year tenure with the CSO. For his farewell series of 9th symphony concerts (Mahler/Bruckner/Beethoven), he paired the Mahler with Elliot Carter and the Bruckner with a composition by Boulez.
> 
> Oh, and we can all cross John Cage off our lists. I mean, who hasn't heard 4 minutes and 33 seconds of ambient noise in their lives?


Cage wrote way more than just that. Reducing his entire artistic output to that one thing is like reducing Beethoven to the opening motto of the 5th Symphony, or reducing Tchaikovsky to the love theme from Romeo and Juliet, or Bach to his Toccata and Fugue in D minor. Besides, 4'33'' isn't _just_ ambient noise, it is ambient noise that you listen to rather than ignore.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

A 1990s recording of Credo in US, radio broadcasts used range from pop music to Beethoven.





Six Melodies for violin and keyboard. Here appears to be played on a Rhodes or Wurlitzer or something (I'm not too familiar with my electric pianos).





But what about the noise?





Concerto for prepared piano and chamber orchestra

There, *now* can say you have heard some pieces by Cage.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> it is ambient noise that you listen to rather than ignore.


After reading several threads about 4 33 I actually made it a point to listen to ambient noise for a few minutes in my cubicle the other day.

It was just as uninteresting as one would imagine it to be.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Cage wrote way more than just that. Reducing his entire artistic output to that one thing is like reducing Beethoven to the opening motto of the 5th Symphony, or reducing Tchaikovsky to the love theme from Romeo and Juliet, or Bach to his Toccata and Fugue in D minor. Besides, 4'33'' isn't _just_ ambient noise, it is ambient noise that you listen to rather than ignore.


Well, the question posed in this thread is whether there is a composer the likes of Bruckner whose work you have never personally heard, not even once. The well known examples you gave certainly are not un-representative of the greatness of their respective composers. If Cage's most well known work needs be to mentioned with an asterisk or a disclaimer, what does that say about him as a composer?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> After reading several threads about 4 33 I actually made it a point to listen to ambient noise for a few minutes in my cubicle the other day.
> 
> It was just as uninteresting as one would imagine it to be.


If the environment is uninteresting the experience will be uninteresting. Consider going out in to the countryside if you are able.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> If the environment is uninteresting the experience will be uninteresting. Consider going out in to the countryside if you are able.


I agree that ambient noise in the wilderness is quite nice.

My guess would be that ambient noise in a crowded theater would be as uninspiring as the ambient noise in an office building.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> Well, the question posed in this thread is whether there is a composer the likes of Bruckner whose work you have never personally heard, not even once. The well known examples you gave certainly are not un-representative of the greatness of their respective composers. If Cage's most well known work needs be to mentioned with an asterisk or a disclaimer, what does that say about him as a composer?


It mostly needs to be mentioned with the disclaimer to account for the stupidity of most people who encounter it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> My guess would be that ambient noise in a crowded theater would be as uninspiring as the ambient noise in an office building.


Well that's true, and it is also the problem with the common perception of the piece. Look at any of the more widely viewed videos of 4'33" on youtube and the comments tell you everything about how it is being consumed - they are sat in their room listening to it as though it is going to magically enliven the hum of their computer or the ticking of their clock. Even going outside of the house they are doubtless listening to *it* rather than using it as a context in which to listen. To absolve Cage of the blame for this would be silly, it was his idea to put it forward as a composition for performance first and foremost rather than as a listening practice, but I think now it is long past time for the consumer to begin extracting the idea behind it and putting that idea to more dynamic use.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I have never consciously listened to Mozart (though of course I have heard bits and pieces). First, his music seems to be too lightweight, too happy and I don't want that. Give me some Germanic heaviness any time! And second, he is just too popular, the very first name most people associate with classical music. I find that somewhat off-putting.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I've never heard Puccini... Janacek... Ligeti... other Bachs than JS... Poulenc...


----------

